# TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP look-a-like Windows Vista



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 10, 2007)

*Source: Transform Windows XP in Windows Vista without Customization pack*

Since we all know that Windows Vista has been released but its too  costly to purchase. The most interesting thing in Vista is its look,  new icons, cursors, theme, sounds, login screen, boot screen, etc. So  I'm posting this tutorial to make our existing Windows XP to  look-a-like Windows Vista.

_ Yes! There are lots of Vista Transformation packs available on  net but I never use them because they slow down the windows and also  install a few 3rd party utilities. So its better to do all the things  manually._

  In this tutorial, I'll tell you about how to make following things to look-a-like Vista:

_Visual style (or theme)
  Boot screen
  Login screen
  Sounds
  Mouse Cursors
  Windows Icons
  Windows Explorer
  Progress dialog box
  Shutdown/log off dialog box
  About Windows box
  System Properties dialog box
  Windows Classic Startmenu Left-side Image and Start button Logo
  and a few other things_

  So here we go:

* 1. Vista Theme:* 

  First thing which you should change in your windows is theme. There  are lots of Vista themes available on net. I have also created a Vista  theme for XP called "*VistaVG Ultimate*".

  *img462.imageshack.us/img462/8535/vistavgultimatethumbnainy1.png

*Download VistaVG Ultimate Theme*

If you use WindowBlinds, then you can also get the glass affect. You can search on DeviantART and you'll get lots of WB skins.

* 2. Vista Boot Screen:*

  In Vista, Microsoft has removed the graphical boot screen and there is a minimal boot  screen with just a progress bar. But it looks nice and you can download  a similar bootskin for XP from here:

*Download Vista Boot Screen*

  Just use *Stardock Bootskin* and apply it.

*NOTE:* *A few people have faced booting  problem after applying this Boot skin, so use this at your own risk.  You can also make your own boot screen using Tuneup Utilities. For more  information read following tutorial:*

*How to change Windows XP Boot Screen using Tuneup Utilities*

* 3. Vista Login Screen:*

  Vista new login screen is just awesome and "ears1991″ at DeviantART  created a look-a-like login screen for XP, which you can download from  here:

*Download Vista Login Screen*

  This pack contains both LogonXP and LogonUI files. So you can either replace existing *%windir%\System32\LogonUI.exe* file with the LogonUI file in the pack or use *Stardock LogonStudio* and apply the LogonXP file.

* 4. Vista Sounds:*

  Vista contains new sounds, which are quite nice. You can download the whole pack from here:

*Download Vista Sounds*

  Just open "*Sounds & Audio Devices*" (mmsys.cpl) in Control Panel and goto "*Sounds*" tab and here you can replace windows default sounds with the new ones.

* 5. Vista Cursors:*

  Vista cursors are really sexy. You can download the pack from here:

*Download Vista Cursors*

* 6. Vista Icons:*

  Here is an Icon Pack for Windows XP, which will change XP default  icons with Windows Vista icons. So you'll experience the  high-resolution Vista icons in XP:

*VistaVG Icon Pack for Windows XP*

*7. Vista Explorer:*

  Vista Explorer is very much different from XP Explorer. It contains  Back & Forward buttons along with the Address bar & Searchbar  and under it there is another toolbar containing useful links, like  Tile icons, details, etc. But there is a 3rd party utility available  called "*Styler*", which can add the same toolbars in XP explorer too. Just download Styler from *here* and then download following Styler Skin:

*Download VistaVG Styler Skin*
*Mirror*

  Now extract it and copy this skin to "*%ProgramFiles%\Styler\TB\skins\Styler's*" directory and then apply it from the styler.
  Another thing in Vista is the Common Tasks are displayed at bottom of  the explorer instead of the default left-side in XP. But if you'll use  my "*VistaVG*" theme, then you'll get the Common Tasks at bottom automatically.

* 8. Progress Dialog Box:*

  Vista progress dialog box is different from XP. But we can make our  XP dialog box to look-a-like Vista one by using my favorite Resource  Hacker.

  *img73.imageshack.us/img73/3622/progressdp6.jpg

  Just open "*%windir%\System32\Shell32.dll*" file in Resource Hacker and then goto:

*Dialog -> 1020 -> 1033*  Now replace the existing code in right-side pane with the following code:


```
1020 DIALOGEX 20, 20, 237, 124
STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | DS_NOIDLEMSG | WS_POPUP | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION ""
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS SHELL DLG"
{
CONTROL "", 103, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 70, 30, 155, 10 
CONTROL "", 102, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 70, 45, 155, 10 
CONTROL "", 104, "msctls_progress32", PBS_SMOOTH | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 10, 75, 217, 13 
CONTROL "", 105, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 70, 60, 155, 10 
CONTROL "Time Left:", 0, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 10, 60, 50, 10 
CONTROL "File Name:", 0, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 10, 45, 50, 10 
CONTROL "Location:", 0, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 10, 30, 50, 10 
CONTROL "", 106, "SysAnimate32", ACS_TRANSPARENT | ACS_AUTOPLAY | ACS_TIMER | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 0, 0, 236, 25 
CONTROL 404, 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CLIPSIBLINGS | WS_GROUP, 0, 95, 60, 60 
CONTROL "", 0, "SysDateTimePick32", DTS_LONGDATEFORMAT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_BORDER, 10, 103, 130, 14 
CONTROL "", 0, "SysDateTimePick32", DTS_SHORTDATEFORMAT | DTS_UPDOWN | DTS_TIMEFORMAT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 167, 103, 60, 14 
}
```
Click on *Compile Script* button.

  You'll also have  to replace existing AVIs in the file with new Vista ones. Just download following Zip file and extract it:

*Download AVIs*

  After extracting the Zip file you'll get 3 AVI files. Replace  existing AVIs in shell32.dll file with these new ones in following  manner:

* AVI -> 160 ->1033 *with* 160.avi
  AVI -> 161 ->1033* with* 161.avi*
* AVI -> 162 ->1033* with* 162.avi*
* AVI -> 163 ->1033* with* 162.avi*
* AVI -> 164 ->1033* with* 162.avi*

  And also download a BMP file from here:

*Download BMP*
*Mirror*

  After extracting the BMP file from it, add it at *404* location in file. Just click on *Action -> Add a new resource* and then click on *Open file with new resource* button. Select the downloaded BMP file and click on Open. Now in *Resource Name* enter *404* and in *Resource Language* enter *1033* and click on *Add Resource* button. Thats it.

* 9. Shutdown/log off dialog box:*

  Windows Vista doesnt have any shutdown/logoff dialog box just like  XP have but XP default dialog box doesnt look good. So here I'll tell  you how to change it in XP?

  *img420.imageshack.us/img420/7774/hibernatebuttonts2.jpg

  Download required BMP files from here:

*Download Shutdown BMPs*
*Mirror*

  Extract the file and you'll get 4 BMPs with the name:

* 1.bmp
  2.bmp
  3.bmp
  4.bmp*

  Now open "*%windir%\System32\Shell32.dll*" file in Resource Hacker and then replace following BITMAPs with the mentioned BMP files:

*Bitmap -> 14351 -> 1033* with *1.bmp*
*Bitmap -> 14353 -> 1033* with *2.bmp*
*Bitmap -> 14354 -> 1033* with *1.bmp*
*Bitmap -> 14355 -> 1033* with *2.bmp*
*Bitmap -> 14356 -> 1033* with *3.bmp*

  now save the file and open *%windir%\System32\msgina.dll* file in Resource Hacker and then replace following BITMAPs with the mentioned BMP files:

*Bitmap -> 20140 -> 1033* with *1.bmp*
*Bitmap -> 20141 -> 1033* with *2.bmp*
*Bitmap -> 20142 -> 1033* with *1.bmp*
*Bitmap -> 20143 -> 1033* with *2.bmp*
*Bitmap -> 20150 -> 1033* with *4.bmp*

  Now save the file.

* 10. About Windows box:*

  To change the About Windows box you'll have  to change 2 things:

  The BITMAP file and the text of box saying Windows XP.

  *img58.imageshack.us/img58/4176/aboutxu8.jpg

  Download the required BITMAP file from here:

*Download About BMP*
*Mirror*

  Open "*%windir%\System32\Shell32.dll*" file in Resource Hacker and then replace following BITMAPs with the downloaded BMP file:

*Bitmap -> 131 -> 1033* (For XP Professional)
*Bitmap -> 147 -> 1033* (For XP Home)

  Now open *%windir%\System32\msgina.dll* file in Resource Hacker and then replace following BITMAPs with the downloaded BMP file:

*Bitmap -> 101 -> 1033* (For XP Professional)
*Bitmap -> 107 -> 1033* (For XP Professional)
*Bitmap -> 128 -> 1033* (For XP Home)
*Bitmap -> 129 -> 1033* (For XP Home)

  Now to change the text of dialog box, open "*%windir%\System32\xpsp1res.dll*" file in Resource Hacker and then goto:

*Dialog -> 14352 -> 1033*

Now replace the existing code in right-side pane with the following code:


```
14352 DIALOGEX 20, 20, 275, 198
STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | WS_POPUP | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION "About %s"
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
CONTROL 0, 12297, STATIC, SS_ICON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 55, 21, 20 
CONTROL "Microsoft® %s®", 13568, STATIC, SS_LEFTNOWORDWRAP | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 35, 55, 200, 10 
CONTROL "Copyright © 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.", 13578, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 35, 75, 210, 10 
CONTROL "", 13581, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 35, 85, 180, 20 
CONTROL "This product is licensed under the terms of the End-User License Agreement to:", 13586, "SysLink", 0x50000000, 35, 105, 180, 20 
CONTROL "user name", 13575, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 45, 125, 180, 10 
CONTROL "org name", 13576, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 45, 135, 180, 10 
CONTROL "", 13095, STATIC, SS_ETCHEDHORZ | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 35, 147, 235, 1 
CONTROL "Physical memory available to Windows®:", 13570, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 35, 152, 133, 10 
CONTROL "", 13571, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 170, 152, 88, 10 
CONTROL "OK", 1, BUTTON, BS_DEFPUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 220, 178, 50, 14 
CONTROL "Version 6.0", 0, STATIC, SS_LEFTNOWORDWRAP | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 35, 65, 235, 10 
}
```
Click on *Compile Script* button and save the file.

* 11. System Properties dialog box:*

  To change the System Properties dialog box, you can follow this tut:

*Hacking System Properties Dialog Box (Sysdm.cpl file) in Windows XP*

* 12. Windows Classic Startmenu Leftside Image and Start button Logo:*

  To change them first download required BMP files from here:

*Download Startmenu and Start button BMP*
*Mirror*

  After extracting the BMP files, open *%windir%\Explorer.exe* file in Resource Hacker and then replace following BITMAPs with the mentioned BMP files:

*Bitmap -> 166 -> 1033* with *1.bmp* (For XP Home)
*Bitmap -> 167 -> 1033* with *1.bmp* (For XP Professional)
*Bitmap -> 176 -> 1033* with *2.bmp*

* Now a few more tricks:*

*1.* Windows Vista shows the "*View*" menu on desktop too, you can also enable it in XP using following tut:

*How to enable "VIEW" Menu on Desktop in Windows XP*

  *img168.imageshack.us/img168/8118/newpicturevn3.jpg

* 2. *Windows Vista's All Programs menu is different  from XP, you can follow following tut to make ur XP Programs menu  similar to Vista:

*Change Look-n-Feel of Windows XP Start Menu*

* 3. *In Windows Vista an animated Vista Logo is also  displayed before the Login screen. You can also do a similar thing in  XP. Just download required BMP file from here:

*Download ORB BMP*
*Mirror*

  Open regedit and goto:


```
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Control Panel\Desktop
```
In right-side pane change the value of *Wallpaper* String value to the Path of downloaded BMP file. e.g., if you saved the BMP file at "D:\Startup.bmp", then set the value of *Wallpaper* to *D:\Startup.bmp*. Now you'll get a similar Vista Logo just before the Login screen in XP too.

* 4. *In Windows Vista explorer, A small horizontal  progress bar is displayed under each drive icon showing the  filled/remaining space in the drive. You can also do the same in XP by  using a 3rd party utility, which I have uploaded here:

*Download Vista Drive Status Utility*
*Mirror*

  Just run the file and it'll add the progress bar in each drive.

*5.*  In Windows Vista explorer, we get *Bread Crumbs* in addressbar which is quite useful. You can also get the same feature in Windows XP using "QT Addressbar":

*QT Addressbar: Windows Vista Addressbar Clone for Windows XP*

* 6.* Windows Vista also contains a Sidebar, which is  displayed on right-side on desktop (by default and can be changed to be  displayed at left-side). You can also use a sidebar in XP. Just  download it from *here*.

* 7. *If you have  any problem with Resource Hacker and want to know about it, then please go through following tuts:

*All About Resource Hacker in a Brief Tutorial
  List of Files to be hacked using Resource Hacker
  List of a few Locations in Windows XP System Files to be Hacked using Resource Hacker*

* 8. *If you get error while saving the system files,  then its happening because of the WFP (Windows File Protection)  service, which can be disabled using WFP Patcher or you can use  Replacer to replace system files with ur hacked ones. You can get all  these utilities from following topic:

*List of Some Useful System Utilities!*

  Thats all for now guys. If you have more suggestions then please post them. 

* Remember this tutorial is for doing the task manually and not using the transformation packs.*


----------



## anandk (Feb 10, 2007)

exhaustive. thanx


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 10, 2007)

thnx. It took my whole evening to compile this tut.  
(Actually its raining heavily today, So I got enough spare time.  )


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 10, 2007)

Where do you live Vishal since in Delhi also its raining heavily even till now?
BTW Awesome Tutorial and really exhaustive! Submit this one to Microsoft and they may give you a copy of Vista Ultimate for free even rather than working hard to convert XP to Vista.


----------



## n2casey (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice post Vishal. Thx for it.
One more thing, u must add info about minimum system requirements.

@ navjotjsingh
Vishal lives in Aligarh, U.P.


----------



## blueshift (Feb 10, 2007)

Very good.


----------



## Tapomay (Feb 10, 2007)

Mindblowing. You are great.


----------



## als2 (Feb 11, 2007)

just install vista transformation pack 6 by windows x

simple


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 11, 2007)

Excellent...Post!!!...100 Reps added![though i cant]


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 11, 2007)

thnx a lot guys for ur wonderful comments.  
Your comments always encourage me to write such tutorials.  

@als2
Read carefully dude! This tut is for doing the thing manually not using transformation packs. I hv mentioned it twice in the first post. I never trust on Transformation packs, such packs install a lot of crap in the system and make the system hell slow. Its better to do the task manually coz at least u know what r u doing with ur system!

@navjotjsingh
As "n2casey" told, I'm from Aligarh (near Delhi) and I already got Vista Ultimate from Microsoft.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice work Vishal... Great Manual Vista Transformation Pack! 
Reps for you....
__________
Oh no..Recently I repped you..so ended up getting..


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Vishal Gupta again.



Anyways Thanks a lot!


----------



## ketanbodas (Feb 11, 2007)

Cool dude. But too dificult and tedious. its the Pack for me  Reping u


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 11, 2007)

Great tut .. thanx


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 11, 2007)

Nothing of surprise that this tutorial is by VISTA 
AWESOME TRICKs
Thanks 
Although i was the first to see and wrote my whole reply =and then suddenly the electricity went last night.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 11, 2007)

Really nice tut


----------



## lalam (Feb 11, 2007)

Whew this tutorials great.....Thanks! By the way can't i apply all those log on and boot screens using style xp or do i particularly need windows blind?


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 11, 2007)

lalam said:
			
		

> Whew this tutorials great.....Thanks! By the way can't i apply all those log on and boot screens using style xp or do i particularly need windows blind?


Just download what vishal gave


----------



## lalam (Feb 11, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Just download what vishal gave


 That wasn't the answer i was looking for


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice tutorial VG.....


----------



## lalam (Feb 11, 2007)

By the way the link you provided for vista explorer has restarted my computer three times! Not downloading that styler thing.....


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 11, 2007)

Super!! Reps to you!


----------



## casanova (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats excellent Vishal. Installed Vista and XP today itself.  Now can call it VISTA and V!5TA


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 12, 2007)

thnx a lot guys for ur valuable comments.  
thnx again, u guys are really gr8.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 12, 2007)

Vishal
I had replaced  the Windows Vista image in the start menu in the shell32.dll.
I saved it and restarted. but no effect


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 12, 2007)

Which image are u talking about?
If u meant with startmenu left-side image, then its in "Explorer.exe" file and if u meant with "About Windows" dialog box image, then its in "Shell32.dll" file. Pls be more clear about it.


----------



## jyoti.mallick02 (Feb 13, 2007)

i just say WOW
i love the progress box it looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 13, 2007)

The BootSkin link you posted is of old version 1.05.

Latest version of it is 1.05a and its link is *www.download.com/BootSkin/3000-2105_4-10257781.html


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 13, 2007)

Is there any way i can Topdesk feature in xp?


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Feb 13, 2007)

excellent. i tried some of the tricks and the effects are really comparable to vista. except Aero, everything's gr8.


----------



## Ron (Feb 13, 2007)

No Words To Say..............
Tried Some Tricks...........
Reps For You.........


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 13, 2007)

thnx to all of u for the wonderful comments.


----------



## Ron (Feb 13, 2007)

_hey
Vishal boot screen is not working.
After applying the bootscreen.My window resatarts automatically............
and
The Drive Status is working in c: and d: but not in E:
Ron
_


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 13, 2007)

Thats strange!
Just apply it using Stardock Bootskin software. I hv used it without any problem.
And regarding to the Drive Status, Just try to run it again. I also hv 3 drives and its working for all of them, as u can see in the screenshot of my VistaVG theme.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 13, 2007)

OK
More clearly
I have replaced the files in msgina.dll and shell32.dll for the shutdown box.
But after i saved it, a file shell32_original.dll was formed in which the new images were not there(i.e the ones i had put). 
In other words how to replace the files????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 13, 2007)

*shell32_original.dll* file will always be created whenever u'll edit/save the original *Shell32.dll* file. This file is created by Resource Hacker as a backup.
U don't need to replace the file. I think WFP (Windows File Protection) service is causing the problem. Just disable it using WFP patcher or use Replacer to replace the "Shell32.dll" files in both:

*%windir%\System32\
%windir%\System32\Dllcache* folders.


----------



## Anup Nair (Feb 13, 2007)

*www.puretna.com/pic/smilies/thankyou.gif for a excellent tutorial . Here are some utilities  that give thumbnail preview image for each task in the Windows Taskbar. 
*chsalmon.club.fr/apercu.jpg


----------



## anandk (Feb 13, 2007)

Add Vista Features to XP.
These tools add slick sidebars, Start menu enhancements, Taskbar tricks, and more without upgrading your OS.
*www.pcworld.com/downloads/collection/collid,1433-c,downloads/files.html


----------



## iceeeeman (Feb 13, 2007)

thnx dude !!!!!good tut


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice tut,but after I installed Vista I reverted xp to its default blue scheme


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 13, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Nice tut,but after I installed Vista I reverted xp to its default blue scheme


Vishal How do i disable the WFP???


@vimal
You use XP even now, even after you got Vista


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2007)

YeahI will not just dump it.Sometimes we need 2 os.It is always nice to have GUI in hand.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 13, 2007)

@Tech Geek
I already told it in the first post.  
U can find the WFP patcher in following thread:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30897


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 13, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> @Tech Geek
> I already told it in the first post.
> U can find the WFP patcher in following thread:
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30897


Oh yea
Now i remember
I will try it out and tell you


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 14, 2007)

Superb Tut. 

Thanks Again Mr.Vista


----------



## comrade (Feb 14, 2007)

first tutorial from digit forum that i found to be useful...
thanks for the gr8 effort u put in compiling this.


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Feb 14, 2007)

LET ME SEE, WHO MADE THIS TUT .......

Hmmmm.... IT's      V I S H A L     aaaa gain ..

BRO - WHY DONT U LAUNCH UR OWN GR8 WEBSITE.

WITH SO much info - u can actually start revenue from it - by makin it popular. Not from innocent ppl though, but by 2-3 ads.

Yeah, give me some credit in the future, if u do pick this idea ..


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2007)

i am not able to change the boot screen and the glass effect, can any 1 tell me how to du dat?


----------



## Ron (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey Buddy,

Glass2k is a small little program that allows Windows 2000/XP users to make any window transparent. Right-click on any window or press the keyboard shortcuts (Control + Shift + [0-9]) to make any window transparent.

Download Glass2k

The boot screen is not working of mine also..............


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Feb 14, 2007)

thank dude it is better then trnsform pack by windows x


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Glass2k is a small little program that allows Windows 2000/XP users to make any window transparent. Right-click on any window or press the keyboard shortcuts (Control + Shift + [0-9]) to make any window transparent.
> 
> ...



any other s/w other than glass2k?


----------



## er.manojgarg (Feb 15, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Where do you live Vishal since in Delhi also its raining heavily even till now?
> BTW Awesome Tutorial and really exhaustive! Submit this one to Microsoft and they may give you a copy of Vista Ultimate for free even rather than working hard to convert XP to Vista.


send me vista ultimate
        may address is 
          manoj grag
room no 96 
hostal no 2
engg college kota(rajasthan)


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Did I meant that MS is sending free Vista Ultimate? LOL..I was only joking...pls remove your address from your post. Don't make it open. I just said that Vishal's tut deserves something from MS.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 15, 2007)

this man vishal is great ..awesome tut..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

er.manojgarg said:
			
		

> send me vista ultimate
> may address is
> manoj grag
> room no 96
> ...


MS Anti Piracy Squad are on their way
And oops you have spelled the name wrong.


----------



## uzair (Feb 15, 2007)

Excellent work dude


----------



## shyamno (Feb 15, 2007)

Is there a way to get back on the original look and feel of XP after applying those settings..if I don't like them..???

But the tutorial is really awaesome..you had perhaps saved many thousands of bucks for them who want to shift to Vista only for the Look ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

^^System restore


----------



## shyamno (Feb 15, 2007)

in this tut there are many instances where the original files are overwritten..in that case would system restore be helpful..also manytimes we are using stardock products..so how to change the settings through this application...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

^^I think sysrestore will work in any case.


----------



## shyamno (Feb 15, 2007)

How to change the look of the start menu..i.e in this MyComputer etc..are not visible clearly..some letters are not shown properly..how to show them properly and clearly..

*img57.imageshack.us/img57/2285/imageus7.th.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

thnx a lot guys for ur wonderful comments.  

@shyamno
It always better to hv a backup before editing system files but yeah! System Restore will revert the changes to the default.  
And regarding to the Startmenu problem, try the VistaVG 2.0 theme.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

Atleast I was right about system restore thing


----------



## shyamno (Feb 15, 2007)

ok..it worked fine..
but is there any way to bring back the left pane..which was there on the previous version or even original XP theme..to navigate My Documets..My Computers..Control Panel..etc..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

^^
Its now in bottom. coz in Vista the common tasks are displayed at bottom and looks better than XP one, thats why I placed them in bottom in my theme. 
But if u want it in left-side, then d/l following file:

*www.MegaShare.com/111669

extract it and then copy it to following folder:

*%windir%\Resources\Themes\VistaVG\Shell\NormalColor*

There will be an existing file with same name, just overwrite that.


----------



## gau_pppu (Feb 16, 2007)

could not understand the following setting plz explain it again.

Vista progress dialog box is different from XP. But we can make our XP dialog box to look-a-like Vista one by using my favorite Resource Hacker.



Just open "%windir%\System32\Shell32.dll" file in Resource Hacker and then goto:

Dialog -> 1020 -> 1033


----------



## gdatuk (Feb 16, 2007)

wonderful tut vishal....reps to u


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ thnx.  

@gau_pppu
U hv to edit the file "Shell32.dll", which is located in "C:\Windows\System32" directory(if ur windows is installed in C: drive, otherwise change C: to the exact drive letter) in resource hacker.
For more information, read following tuts:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31112
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21217


----------



## Ron (Feb 16, 2007)

hey buddy,
After applying the vista boot screen….. my PC automatically restarts and then it asks me to switch the Pc in safe mode or in Last Known Good Configuration that recently worked………….


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2007)

awesome tut vishal... sorry i m a lil late..


----------



## anispace (Feb 16, 2007)

thanx... used ur tut to chang the progress dialog.

sorry couldnt rep becoz of the rep limit thingy.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Just download the login screen and then u can extract the BITMAP using resource hacker.  Its the wallpaper, which came in Vista RTM version and its the default wallpaper of Vista.


----------



## anispace (Feb 16, 2007)

> 3. In Windows Vista an animated Vista Logo is also displayed before the Login screen. You can also do a similar thing in XP. Just download required BMP file from here and then open regedit and goto:
> 
> Code:
> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Control Panel\Desktop
> In right-side pane change the value of Wallpaper String value to the Path of downloaded BMP file. e.g., if u saved the BMP file at "D:\Startup.bmp", then set the value of Wallpaper to D:\Startup.bmp. Now u'll get a similar Vista Logo just before the Login screen in XP too.



this doesnt work for me. anyway to get it workin?


----------



## hackers (Feb 17, 2007)

thx for this tut
but i want to know is there any way so that close,minimize & maximize buttom will glow like in windowblinds and it give great effect
i dont want to use windowblinds so if there is ny way pls tell me
by the way gr8 look!!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 17, 2007)

^^ Not possible.

@anispace
Downlaod the BMP file and save the file at suppose *D:\* drive and then open regedit and goto:


```
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Control Panel\Desktop
```
Now in right-side pane change the value of *Wallpaper* to *D:\Startup.bmp*


----------



## anispace (Feb 17, 2007)

yes i did that but still cant get it to work. however all ur other tips work fine.


----------



## iceeeeman (Feb 17, 2007)

dude can u tel me how to remove options like file,tools,help when i explor my comp,which come above the styler


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 17, 2007)

Double-click on Styler icon in system tray. Goto "*Toolbar*" tab and enable the option "*Hide Menubar(Explorer)*".


----------



## uzair (Feb 17, 2007)

*Houston we've got a problem*

I tried only the progress window modification of shell32.dll

It says file in use so i'm unable to say the changes...what do i do?


----------



## techno geek (Feb 17, 2007)

A M A Z I N G

U    Rock     Buddy


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 17, 2007)

^^ thnx.  

@uzair
Use Unlocker or WFP Patcher:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30897


----------



## anispace (Feb 17, 2007)

ok it works man. i put the image in c:\

ur a genius dude


----------



## iceeeeman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Houston we've got a problem*



			
				uzair said:
			
		

> I tried only the progress window modification of shell32.dll
> 
> It says file in use so i'm unable to say the changes...what do i do?



bro to save the changes u save it as SHELL32.dll in some other folder or drive and tht replace ir using replacer


----------



## hackers (Feb 18, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ Not possible.
> 
> @anispace
> Downlaod the BMP file and save the file at suppose *D:\* drive and then open regedit and goto:
> ...



which bmp r u talking plsss upload it


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 18, 2007)

^^ I hv already posted a link for it in the first post.  
Anyway its here:

*www.megashare.com/108657


----------



## shyamno (Feb 18, 2007)

Can anyone give some tutorials for StarDock Logon Studio with the logon theme given by Vishal Gupta....I am absolutely unaware with this application...

Also I have unzipped the package from Devian Art..It contains LogonUI and LogonXP...what are these two files meant for..??Vishal you have said  to replace Logonui original with the one provided in the package..so suppose if I don't want to have the new look ..then can I replace the new(in package) with the old one..if i save that file separately in other place....(apart from using System Restore)..

what is the difference between logonui(small) and logonui(large).??


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 18, 2007)

First install LogonXP
then extract the logon file from deviant art
open logonXP
click on load
browse to folder where you extracted the file
go to logonXP folder
Click on one of those two file
then click on apply


----------



## shyamno (Feb 18, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> First install LogonXP



logon Xp --install from where..


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 18, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> logon Xp --install from where..


dowload the installation file from the link given by vishal


----------



## shyamno (Feb 18, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> dowload the installation file from the link given by vishal



you want to say the stardock logon studio..


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 18, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> you want to say the stardock logon studio..


yup


----------



## shyamno (Feb 18, 2007)

after opening the page ..there are three logon theme showing..ok..
welcome 1
             2
             3

now after that what I have to do..does I have to create one ..?


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 18, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> after opening the page ..there are three logon theme showing..ok..
> welcome 1
> 2
> 3
> ...


Download the one from deviantart which vishal told.
then extract it
then open logonstudio
Click on load
browse where you extracted the files
go to logonXP folder in those files
click on one of the two files


----------



## shyamno (Feb 18, 2007)

Suppose I don't liked that..then to restore the earlier setting..just I have to apply "Restore Orginal " in the application..


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 18, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> Suppose I don't liked that..then to restore the earlier setting..just I have to apply "Restore Orginal " in the application..


yup
that button will be on the bottom left side


----------



## shyamno (Feb 18, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> yup
> that button will be on the bottom left side



ok thanks..I am trying..
__________
Nothing happened..I am having only one account and that to the administrator..so when this screen will appear..


----------



## caleb (Feb 18, 2007)

Exhaustive and well explained...reps added


----------



## Ron (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Buddy,
The boot screen displays correctly, animates fine and all goes as expected 
until the moment when Windows is meant to appear, instead I get an instant reboot…………
Deactivating bootscreen (Last know Recent User Configuration that worked ) allows me to reboot as normal.
So wht is the cause behind this?
Ron


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 18, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Hey Buddy,
> The boot screen displays correctly, animates fine and all goes as expected
> until the moment when Windows is meant to appear, instead I get an instant reboot…………
> Deactivating bootscreen (Last know Recent User Configuration that worked ) allows me to reboot as normal.
> ...


Exactly the Same thing happened to me also. I removed the bootskin thingy. there is some fault with the bootskin i believe


----------



## shyamno (Feb 18, 2007)

I have applied the Vista Loginn Screen through StarDock logonStudio but it seems to be not working...I have one account(administrator) and the password option is unchecked while login ..does that causing the problem...or else there is anything else to be done..

Also I want to know when this screen would appear ??

Please anyone help me out..


----------



## ::.BLOOD!GOD.:: (Feb 18, 2007)

I've always been your fan
thanks a lot VG
superb thread
my xp looks much better than vista
and that also with no 3rd party software
maintaining the processing speed 
there is no overloading
i have also installed vista
but tell u CPU is always overloaded
but now
its working fantastic
thanks to u
you meant a lot to thinkdigit


----------



## iceeeeman (Feb 18, 2007)

can anyone tel me a software which can tel me tht the files eg.shell32.dll in which i have made changes is safe n it wont damage my comp??????PLZ


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 18, 2007)

@shyamno
U must be using XP New login screen. I think u r using Windows classic login dialog box.

@::.BLOOD!GOD.:: & caleb
thnx a lot for ur nice comments.  

@iceeeeman
I can't understand what r u talking about?


----------



## caleb (Feb 19, 2007)

I am using the XP new login screen but after installing the bootskin XP does not boot into XP...gets stuck...so I had to run it in safermode and uninstall the bootskin...any suggestions on how to get it work.


----------



## shyamno (Feb 19, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> @shyamno
> U must be using XP New login screen. I think u r using Windows classic login dialog box.



If I use XP new Login screen then only I will get the Vista Login screen..??I have tried changing the welcome screen from the control panel..but everytime it says that 

"Client Services for Netware has disabled the Welcome screen and Fast User Switching. To restore these features , you must uninstall Client Services for Netware."

What are these features and how to remove this ??Will it cause any problem to the system ??


----------



## Dhruv11 (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok i did exactly as told here but whenever i try to save files in resource hacker. It gives me error 

*Cannot create file C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll*

Same happens when i try to save *msgina.dll*

Im not sure wot am i doing wrong. Pls guide me 

View attachment 617


----------



## iceeeeman (Feb 19, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> @iceeeeman
> I can't understand what r u talking about?



bro its happened 2 times tht i made some changes in shell32.dll n then my comp doesnt start i shows a error, so can u tel me software with which i can come to know tht the file is correct tht i have made ,n it wont cause any damage PLZ DUDE
__________


			
				Dhruv11 said:
			
		

> Ok i did exactly as told here but whenever i try to save files in resource hacker. It gives me error
> 
> *Cannot create file C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll*
> 
> ...



dude u first save the shell32.dll file in some folder with the same name i.e if u have made changes in shell32.dll save it by the name shell32.dll only ,then replace the file using REPLACER thts It


----------



## Ron (Feb 19, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> "Client Services for Netware has disabled the Welcome screen and Fast User Switching. To restore these features , you must uninstall Client Services for Netware."


Hey buddy.....
disable this eFFect will not harm ur PC...........
To disable this effect U can..............
1. Open Control pannel
2. Click To Network Connection
3. A window wil appear
4. Right Click On Icon For Example-
Dail Up Connection
Virtual Private NetWork Connection
5. A menu Will Appear
6. Click On Propertise
7. A dialog Box will Appear...
8. There will be many tabs Ex Genral, Options, Security, Networking.
9. Click On Networking Tab
10. A dialog box will be dispalyed which shows:
*THE CONNECTION USES THE FOLLOWING ITEMS
*11. Now, As u scoll down it will dsplay all the uses of connection.
12. You willl also see* Client services For NetWare *which will be checked
*13.  *Uncheck that Box......
14. cLCIK OK
15. restart UR Pc.....
16. DO THE WORK......

iF U hav any trouble than see the image-
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/286/untitledin1.th.jpg
__________


@ Dhruv
buddy ..
Windows File Protection doesnot let u to create or edit ur Files And Folders.(especially The Files And Folder In C:\Windows)........
Try to save  the Shell32 file in Desktop.....
And then with *REPLACER
(**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30897&page=2)replace the original file from the file u edited...............
this method will work for other files also......


----------



## shyamno (Feb 19, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Hey buddy.....
> disable this eFFect will not harm ur PC...........
> To disable this effect U can..............
> 1. Open Control pannel
> ...


I have tried this..i.e unchecking the Netware clients both in Local Area Connection as well as the dialer for the BB..but again when I click on "change the way the user logs in or log off " through User Accounts in Control Panel..I am getting the same pop up..window..displaying the same message..


----------



## Dhruv11 (Feb 19, 2007)

CRAP !!! Dont know wot i did wrong n only option i had left was to reinstall windows !!! grrrrrr


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Dhruv11 said:
			
		

> CRAP !!! Dont know wot i did wrong n only option i had left was to reinstall windows !!! grrrrrr


Well
you should not play with shell32.dll and registry anytime until you know what to do.


----------



## hackers (Feb 20, 2007)

ok i have tried something let check it

1.save a wallpaper at C:\windows\web\wallpaper\
         (remember the wallpaper name)
2.now open a notepad n paste this:
   [{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}]
   iconarea_image=C:\WINDOWS\Web\Wallpaper\{wallpapername.jpg}
   iconarea_text=0x00FFFFFF
3.now save this1 in  .ini
4.now cut this file n past any drive and click refresh
    see the magic


----------



## shyamno (Feb 20, 2007)

@@@Vishal    please help me sort my problem with the login Screen..Should I safely Uninstall the Netware Clients..?? Or there is any other way to sort out the problem of login screen..


----------



## Dhruv11 (Feb 20, 2007)

Very Well Said !! lol


----------



## Ron (Feb 20, 2007)

shyamno[/quote said:
			
		

> Hey buddy, After unchecking the option ........did u restart ur Pc...........
> Or
> Try to uninstall it from Start > Run > appwiz.cpl {Press Enter} (Add-Remove Option)
> 
> Note:Novel Client services are used for logging on to a Netware network (the Windows Logon can be used to login to Netware but it offers limited features. With Novell client you can use Novell Printers and Groupwise ).


----------



## shyamno (Feb 20, 2007)

Through Add Remove Option I didn't find the Novel Client to be uninstalled ??

Is that any update provided through Microsoft because after some updates the login screen changed to the classic one from the New Xp welcome screen..long way back..

or Can I uninstall it safely through the each connection ..checking it and uninstalling it from there..


----------



## Ron (Feb 21, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> Hey buddy,
> Instead of unchecking the Net Ware try to unistall it from the button "UNINSTALL"  given below..........


----------



## shyamno (Feb 21, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> shyamno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 22, 2007)

hey vishal, when windows is maximised wid vistavg theme the active title bar color chamges to black. is it  just me or everyone???


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 22, 2007)

It is for everyone.
that is the only thing i don't like about the theme.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 22, 2007)

^^ hmmm... just a request: vishal, can u please release another theme which retains the original blue pattern? i wudn't wanna let go of such a wonderful theme for that black title bar! i love this beautiful theme!!!!


----------



## shyamno (Feb 22, 2007)

Can anyone make me clear that when does the login screen appear..what I know was that it must appear after the Welcome screen when booting..in the OS...

but in my case even the welcome screen is not comming..the windows XP logo appears and then it goes directly into the desktop..

Does I have to change any settings..I have tried changing the way users log in through Control Panel.

I have applied the Vista login Screen through Login Studio..but nothing happened ...only when I login to other account from an already logged in user..(fast user switching) then only the screen appear it gives me the choice to two account....

But also it must give the same choice when booting in..What's the problem..please help me..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 23, 2007)

@infra_red_dude
U can try "Basic" style of this theme.  

@shyamno
Its happening bcoz ur windows is set to not ask the password at login time. Type following in RUN dialog box:

*control userpasswords2*

and enable the option "*Users must enter usernames and passwords to use this computer*". Also make sure that u hv set a password for ur account.


----------



## shyamno (Feb 23, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> @infra_red_dude
> U can try "Basic" style of this theme.
> 
> @shyamno
> ...



After doing this would I be able to see the Vista login Screen..provided in ur tutorial.


----------



## chaketh (Feb 23, 2007)

Thnx guys for ur comments


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 23, 2007)

^^ thnx.  

@shyamno
Indeed. Thats why I posted it.


----------



## mastery20 (Feb 24, 2007)

great man.how it is possible to u to complie pionnered tutorials.
thanx


----------



## gau_pppu (Feb 26, 2007)

hi VG i am not getting the glass effect , can U plz tell me how will i get it


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 26, 2007)

gau_pppu said:
			
		

> hi VG i am not getting the glass effect , can U plz tell me how will i get it


Are you talking about* Glass2K*?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

@gau_pppu
U'll not get the Glass affect until u use a WindowBlinds skin or a 3rd party utility, like Glass2k.


----------



## madmoody (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Vishal What good work yaar!!!
round of applause for u..awesome work dude
but im facing 2 problems

1.I am not able to save the changes made in Res Hacker
it gives an error saying  "Cannot create file C:windows\expolrer.exe"
i have disabled WFP using th WFP patcher But it is still giving the error.

2.I am not able to give xp style to the back,forward,up buttons using styler 
although the styler shows default as well as the vista toolbar.whenevr i double click on the latter the toolbar appears only in IE that on the right side lapped over the default one .

Please gimme some suggestions


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

thnx for ur comments.  

1.) Save the edited file at some other location and then use "Replacer" to replace original file in "Windows" folder with ur edited one. U can find replacer here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30897

2.) Right-click on the toolbar in explorer and enable "Styler". Now it should show the Vista toolbar icons. and first unlock the toolbars and then u can arrange the toolbars acc. to ur requirements. U can also hide unwanted toolbars from it.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks Vishal 4 this tut.... but i have a celeron 850Mhz PC with 256 RAM.... can i apply this on my PC???


----------



## madmoody (Feb 27, 2007)

hey vishal i have some problem usinf repalcer?????
first i ll have to drop the original file from the windows folder into the replacer window right!!!but where'll i get the addresss for the original file to be repaced??????help me out


----------



## Ron (Feb 27, 2007)

madmoody said:
			
		

> hey vishal i have some problem usinf repalcer?????
> first i ll have to drop the original file from the windows folder into the replacer window right!!!but where'll i get the addresss for the original file to be repaced??????help me out



Hey buddy...
it's simple.......
Double click on Replacer
A window wil open
Press Alt+Enter.So that the window size will be reduced
Now,For example u want to replace the shell32 file......
then Go To c:\windows\system32\
Select the shell32 file
drag it to the REPLACER window........
The Press Enter..........
Now it will ask for the duplicate file( the file which is modified by u)
As abbove drag that modified file and press enter or ......
Then reboot ur Pc

Caution Playing with registry is harmful...so tk a bavkup before............


----------



## madmoody (Feb 27, 2007)

Ron Do i have to save the modified file as "shell32.dll" in case i am modifying this window file.And is there any permanent solution to this cause a lot of things have to be done using "Res Hacker".Anyways it was working 5 days ago it was not giving me any error while saving but all of a sudden it is giving me error.


----------



## iceeeeman (Mar 1, 2007)

can any one tel me how to make the progres bar vertical!!!!!!!!!!!and how to create a partion in NTFS without formatting????????/ plz


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

^^
1. Edit "Shell32.dll" file in resource hacker and goto:

*Dialog -> 1020 -> 1033*

and in this dialog box, u can change location/size/etc of the progress bar acc. to ur desire.

2. U can use *convert* command, which will convert FAT32 partition into NTFS without formatting it.


----------



## iceeeeman (Mar 2, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> 
> 2. U can use *convert* command, which will convert FAT32 partition into NTFS without formatting it.



bro but i want to convert ntfs to fat32 without formatting it


----------



## crazy_sumi (Mar 2, 2007)

hey dude.... awesome tut..
why am i not surprised that this tut comes from vishal, who is the master of registry and resource hacking??
keep up the good work now....


----------



## ClickyMouse (Mar 4, 2007)

Man! This tutorial is excellent!
Thanks!
But I have two problems:
1) When I edit the ShutDown Menu, I save it, but I doesn't change, what can I do?
2) I also have this problem with the start menu:

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/2973/problemct9.th.png

A little part of the elements at the menu (showed with the red vertical line) doesn't show, how can I fix it? (With ResHack or anything else)

Thank you!

*EDIT*: I've fixed up myself, the problem was that I installed Aero 48 instead of Aero 32. I've chose Aero 32, and now everything is fixed.

But I have another problem, I've changed several times the Removable drives icons, but they don't change, they still the same. What can I do?

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/5371/dvdcdxm7.th.png

I also have problems with the Boot Screen, the little green loading bars apears aout of the horizontal bar, and sometimes that border (that shoul be gray) is pink...


----------



## Ron (Mar 4, 2007)

1) When I edit the ShutDown Menu, I save it, but I doesn't change, what can I do?

Buddy........
The WFP is preventing ur imp files like(Shell32 ,Msgina...................etc) from saving in ur Pc..........................
To Save the edited files .....................U have to Follow this simple processs............

First OF Al........
1. Save the edited file in Desktop..........
2. Now...
Double click on Replacer ( You have To Download This Utility...)
A window wil open
Press Alt+Enter.So that the window size will be reduced
Now,For example u want to replace the shell32 file......
then Go To c:\windows\system32\
Select the shell32 file
drag it to the REPLACER window........
The Press Enter..........
Now it will ask for the duplicate file( the file which is modified by u)
As abbove drag that modified file from Desktop( If u saved in Desktop) and press enter or ......
Then reboot ur Pc

* Caution Playing with registry is harmful...so tk a bavkup before............ *


----------



## comrade (Mar 4, 2007)

if anyone requires herez my modded files that changes
1.progress dialog box + animation
2.shutdown/log off dialog box
3.about window box
just replace the original files with the downloaded one(do backup the original dlls)

*www.mediafire.com/?akqttjlm4xw


----------



## arijit2002 (Mar 18, 2007)

How to show the "Data Transfer Speed" in XP just like it shows in Vista?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 18, 2007)

^^ U can't.  But u can add a fake speed string by editing Shell32.dll file but it'll not show the actual speed and will always show a constant speed, that u had given in the file.


----------



## arijit2002 (Mar 18, 2007)

How can I add this string? Please help me.

Also, when we copy something from a wireless device, it does show a transfer data rate. Is it not possible to use that string?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ Just go thru following tut:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31112

After reading the tut, open "Shell32.dll" file in resource hacker, goto *Dialog -> 1020 -> 1033* and then just add a label in the dialog box having the desired text. U can add anything u want and then compile the script.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2007)

hey, off topic. 

I need to increse the size of icons shown in Vista start menu. By default they are 32p when set to "Use large icons" & 16p when set to show small icons. Is there anyway to make it 48X48 pixels

I am asking this here, cos if there is some registry key or tweak to do it in XP, there is a chance that it will work in Vista too.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 20, 2007)

^Icon Packager


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 20, 2007)

Style XP


----------



## aj27july (Mar 20, 2007)

thanx


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2007)

But iconpakager & StyleXP are not for Vista yet. I m already using Iconpackager for XP


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 20, 2007)

you will have to wait...


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 20, 2007)

Thats a lot of work, but worth it. Thanks!


----------



## GunshotSilence (Mar 25, 2007)

a site that will help u with all modifications in one place. and not just gui but some nifty tools too that r in vista to improve xp functionality

*www.download.joejoe.org/

some cool tools

*www.download.joejoe.org/index.php?subcat=8&ENGINEsessID=843ebbd5bf55b2ad59752549483fb83c

my fav

*www.download.joejoe.org/thumbnail/thumb_Vista___Computer___by_jordygreen.jpg

*www.download.joejoe.org/comment.php?dlid=208&ENGINEsessID=2c7db31357a753a8b884fa036695772a


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 25, 2007)

Is that Vystal ^^ ? 

Then I wont recommend it .. Its soooooooo buggy .. You cant maximize the windows, you'll have to run n instance of the program to put that effect for n windows. Besides it crashes very often ..


----------



## GunshotSilence (Mar 25, 2007)

whats vystal??
not it is not that. the one with screenshot is called vista drive and in just 400kb. is very simple to install-just execute the exe and u will get the disk stats below it like shown. very nifty and cool
__________
im using vista transformation pack 6 and its cool. just sidebar is slow and sluggish may be due to my p3 933mghz and 256 mb ram and no dedicated  graphics

the visualtool tip showing live thumbmnails of tasks in task bar was slow, so downloaded a new 2.1 version from their site as told here and its cool. so is the lc clock.

the shutdown menu is different. and i use high quality wallpapers of vista for the site mentioned b4. and the transf pack has no probs at all-many icons, but no cursors or and diff sounds. and same black taskbar.

how to differentiate between aero and normal styles? i have never seen actual aero.

just downloaded new cursor pack and sound pack for vista. and now my xp looks 80 percent like vista. except the side bar and system properties


----------



## maskorama (Mar 26, 2007)

AMAZIN!!!! tut vishal....gr8 wrk....ma old dumb desktop luks nice n shiny now.....i got lotsa errors doin mosta da thngs,,sorted m out wid help of more tuts,,,1 thn s got me stuck thouh...its da process dialog box...wen i browse fo the file (progress.avi)....n thn hv to eter type name and lang for it....i entered  "AVI" "Progress.AVI" "1033".....bt da thng dsnt replace it properly....lemme know watz da prob!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 26, 2007)

^^ In name u hv to enter the location, e.g., 160, 161, etc not the avi file name.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2007)

a doofus dude (ankurjainoist) has posted [copy-pasted] (RIPPED) your tutorial at www.TechieHome.org 

thread link - TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP look-a-like Windows Vista, what a lame guy, he even copy-pasted the title


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ thnx buddy for the heads up and for ur post in that thread.  
I hv also replied into that thread and hv reported.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2007)

you're welcome


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 27, 2007)

The above forum has been started by "*ravi*", who is also a member in Digit forum:

ravi's profile at TechieHome forum
ravi's profile at thinkDigit forum

Look at ravi_9793's signature and he has also given his forum link there.
I wonder why he didnt warn the member, who ripped my tut and even didnt give the credit.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 27, 2007)

Some good CID work here! Anyways..true talent always wins.


----------



## iMav (Mar 27, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> The above forum has been started by "*ravi*", who is also a member in Digit forum:
> 
> ravi's profile at TechieHome forum
> ravi's profile at thinkDigit forum
> ...


 ya this is the same site that was supposedly reviewed by bbc .. he started a thread in the chit chat section saying that his site was reviewed by bbc (click) i wonder whether he ripped using another name


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> The above forum has been started by "ravi", who is also a member in Digit forum:
> 
> ravi's profile at TechieHome forum
> ravi's profile at thinkDigit forum
> ...


ya, i had PM'ed him on this issue when i posted here.

& that guy(ripper)  has already got a warning from "ravi" & another administrator in this thread Flip 3D Effect in Windows XP, which is ofcourse another rip-off from our forum,

original thread @ thinkdigit forum->Flip 3D Effect in Windows XP, posted by max_demon

just compare the two threads, & you wont find a difference, except a "[]" at the end of thread in techiehome forum


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ U can clearly see that "ravi" is appreciating his work in the thread instead of warning him that he has ripped my tut. Don't say that ravi didnt know about my tut.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2007)

lets see what action is taken on that "ripper dude"


----------



## iMav (Mar 27, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ U can clearly see that "ravi" is appreciating his work in the thread instead of warning him that he has ripped my tut. Don't say that ravi didnt know about my tut.


 arre i am sure that the poster is a member of thinkdigit coz as i said ravi promoted his site here ... and the poster mite have decided to use ur tuts to gain some rep there


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2007)

our "ripper dude" has been warned by "ravi" in the thread *techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?p=1307#1307 (near bottom of the post)


----------



## shantanu (Mar 27, 2007)

its very bad to copy someones work and then not even giving the CREDIT to the person...

but but but... Vishal : did you copyright your tut or product... ????

if not then you cant blame him.... 

huh!! copyright sucks... naaa...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 27, 2007)

Guys I am extremely sorry for the that.Trust me,I was knowing he has simply done plagiarism but I was unware of the main source.You can check there,another admin has warned him there.I am extremely sorry again.And yeah Vishal,I have edited the post there and given credit to you.
And for imformation,we allready have warned that guy in past.


----------



## iMav (Mar 27, 2007)

vishal copyright karlo ... and wat happend abt ur book?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 27, 2007)

is he writing a book also...  kinda a general sore, or quality store.. everything available...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 27, 2007)

thnx to ravi for his immediate action.
Regarding to the copyright, I don't think its needed. Anyone can't rip someone's work without taking his permission, otherwise the result? u all hv seen here and I know many other things.  
About book, I'll release it soon but not now coz I hv not much time for it. I'll let u know whenever its released.


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 27, 2007)

LoL
but this tut is the best one if u cant afford to buy Vista


----------



## shantanu (Mar 27, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Regarding to the copyright, I don't think its needed. Anyone can't rip someone's work without taking his permission, otherwise the result? u all hv seen here and I know many other things.


 
so you mean to say that Copyright is not needed anywhere... in which world are you....

Anyone can rip out your work and spread it by his/her name ,, and your permission is not needed... i dont have a personal benefit in this but, just think , you must have spent hrs. in this tut and then anyone copies it, and distributes it by his own name, i think you will be hurt and surely feel bad... think about it, you dont need to give money or anything for registering a work by your name... you just have to write a application and give the source to copyright department... 

and i never expected this kind of reply from you.. i thought that atleast you have that mind set that you must be knowing about all this.. but then you say without copyright also no one can copy without permssion... you knwo one thing if i rip your thing and register it with my name , then you wont have anyright to distribute it... and it can offend you in court too...

SO dear, i think you can understand that i only want that you dont suffer and people will know you better... its not my personal benefit in writing this long to you... but its just that i appreciate your work...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 28, 2007)

^^ thnx buddy. By that comment I meant that if someone post my work in a forum w/o giving the proper credit and w/o my permission, then he'll get nothing but a bad reputation and a BAN from the forum, when me or some one else will post the source there.  

Thats why I posted that I don't think copyright is needed. coz afterall these are just tuts and I post them only for sharing it with u guys, nothing else.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 28, 2007)

I have installed some of the themes made by Vishal and indeed,they were great.
and yes frnds,i found 2 cool screensavers for XP at some site..having Vista looks and feel.I have posted the link at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38499&page=8 I hope u'll like it ..
I have not uploaded it on RS..so dnt think that I m asking u to take a look just to gain some points


----------



## maskorama (Mar 30, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ In name u hv to enter the location, e.g., 160, 161, etc not the avi file name.


thanx bro...got it done da nxt day...too bad bout tht plagiarism thng....no right to claim wats nt urs....keep rockin dude...we kno who's da real deal


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 31, 2007)

^^ thnx.


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 31, 2007)

Just installed VISTA DRIVE STATUS, TOPDESK and VISUAL TASK TIPS on my System and added a lot more to my Windows Vista look.


Thanks to all the members who have contributed in this tut. Its by far the best that I came across.


----------



## ganesh bhat (Apr 6, 2007)

Vishal I have installed your theme, everything is ok except the tool bar. How to change thisto vista toolbar.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 6, 2007)

For it, u'll hv to install "Styler" and then u can use the toolbar theme. I hv mentioned the method in first post, so pls read about it there.


----------



## ::.BLOOD!GOD.:: (Apr 6, 2007)

how can i reduce the size. my this(the one attached) box is empty so how can i make chanes to it to make it look better. any theme editor
i am using vistaVG aero 32

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/2553/untitlednq4.png


----------



## iceeeeman (Apr 29, 2007)

dude can u tel how to get some of the missing text entries back in the login screen i.e the one in da tutorial....eg windows is now shutting down


----------



## REY619 (Apr 29, 2007)

I am using VistaVG aero32, theres a small bug. When the recycle bin is empty its icon shows like there something in it. And when theres something in it, its icon shows its empty...


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 29, 2007)

^Open *Display Properties* from Desktop  then go to *Display tab* and then click *Customize Desktop* 
Then you will see the options to change recycle bin's icons.


----------



## iceeeeman (Apr 29, 2007)

dude can u tel how to get some of the missing text entries back in the login screen i.e the one in da tutorial....eg windows is now shutting down


----------



## REY619 (Apr 29, 2007)

> ^Open Display Properties from Desktop then go to Display tab and then click Customize Desktop
> Then you will see the options to change recycle bin's icons.


Thanx


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 30, 2007)

iceeeeman said:
			
		

> dude can u tel how to get some of the missing text entries back in the login screen i.e the one in da tutorial....eg windows is now shutting down


Once I faced the same problem that in some 3rd party login screens, the shutting down, etc text is not displayed. I even started a thread about it in another forum and finally I found the solution by my own R&D.  
So u can check the solution here:

*www.joejoe.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=1074&st=0


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 30, 2007)

@Vishal ,*2,062 Posts* in JoeJoe Forum Too..!


----------



## Ron (Apr 30, 2007)

*www.joejoe.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=1074&st=0

Hey Vish Guru......

Gr8 finding.........
i replaced the given godes with ur.............


```
<element id=atom(ContentContainerLeftPanel) layout=filllayout() layoutpos=left>
        <element id=atom(ContentContainerLeftPanel2) layout=flowlayout(1,3,2,3) layoutpos=client>
                <element id=atom(leftpanel) sheet=styleref(leftpanelss) layout=filllayout() layoutpos=left>
                    <element id=atom(logoarea) layout=verticalflowlayout(0,3,3,2)>
                        /*Logo*/
                        <element id=atom(help) contentalign=wrapright width=0rp padding=rect(0rp,0rp,0rp,0rp)/>
                    </element>
                    <element id=atom(msgarea) layout=verticalflowlayout(0,0,0,2) >
                        <element layout=filllayout() width=0rp>
                            <element id=atom(welcomeshadow) content=rcstr(7)/>
                            <element id=atom(welcome) content=rcstr(7)/>
                        </element>
                    </element>
                </element>
         </element>
     </element>
```

Is it ok?

Thanks.........

Ron


----------



## iceeeeman (Apr 30, 2007)

thnx vishal once again


----------



## BNVSAJ (May 6, 2007)

Nice tutorial.
I need script for your Shutdown dialog box and where should I have to place it...

I have replaced all the bmp files. then it hasn't appeared correctly. I think there is a problem in script. So please post that script.


----------



## ::.BLOOD!GOD.:: (May 7, 2007)

vishal i asked u a problem u didn't came up with any answer
plz have a look at my ques


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 7, 2007)

::.BLOOD!GOD.:: said:
			
		

> how can i reduce the size. my this(the one attached) box is empty so how can i make chanes to it to make it look better. any theme editor
> i am using vistaVG aero 32
> 
> *img134.imageshack.us/img134/2553/untitlednq4.png


For changing its size, u'll hv to play with the BMP image and its dimensions, etc. U can use "Style Builder" (I think thats the correct name) to do this task. But it'll require lots of time and efforts. Just play with the settings and u'll get what u want.  



			
				rakeshishere said:
			
		

> @Vishal ,*2,062 Posts* in JoeJoe Forum Too..!


Yes buddy.  
I'm a *Manager* there, a part of Admin group.  



			
				Ron said:
			
		

> *www.joejoe.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=1074&st=0
> 
> Hey Vish Guru......
> 
> ...


Yeah, its OK. Just follow the instructions given there.  



			
				BNVSAJ said:
			
		

> Nice tutorial.
> I need script for your Shutdown dialog box and where should I have to place it...
> 
> I have replaced all the bmp files. then it hasn't appeared correctly. I think there is a problem in script. So please post that script.


U hv to change just BITMAPs and nothing else. make sure that WFP service is disabled or use "Replacer" to replace the original files with ur edited files.


----------



## poorlyduck (May 9, 2007)

BNVSAJ said:
			
		

> Nice tutorial.
> I need script for your Shutdown dialog box and where should I have to place it...
> 
> I have replaced all the bmp files. then it hasn't appeared correctly. I think there is a problem in script. So please post that script.



firstabe thank you vishal for a great tutorial.
I replaced the BMP files in reshack and saved the shell32.dll and msgina.dll in my desktop, I rebooted my computer in safe mode then I went to windows\system32, I renamed the original files to shell32_old and msgina_old 
and I just dragged and dropped the modified shell32.dll and msgina.dll from my desktop to system32, works like a charm.

I made my own shutdown windows to match the theme Im using now, the screenshot is below, if you guys want me to share it I would.
also there is a program called Rocketdock, gives the xp another new look 
and also the screenshot is below.

I have one question is there anyway to get the glass effect that works 100% without using windowblinds? I heared that the most small program that can do that are real buggy so I didnt bother to try any, any recommendation wil appreciated.

*img182.imageshack.us/img182/5691/shutdownxphv1.th.png *img102.imageshack.us/img102/5279/desktopcr4.th.png


----------



## REY619 (May 9, 2007)

poorlyduck said:
			
		

> also there is a program called Rocketdock, gives the xp another new look
> and also the screenshot is below.


Hi can you tell me from where to get the Rocket Dock? Also are you using Yahoo widgets?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 9, 2007)

@poorlyduck
AFAIK, U can't get glass look until u use WindowBlinds.  

@REY619
U can get RocketDock from here:

*www.filehippo.com/download_rocketdock/

and those arnt Yahoo! widgets, its Vista Sidebar ported to XP.


----------



## REY619 (May 9, 2007)

^^ Thanx!


----------



## s18000rpm (May 9, 2007)

Mr. Vista, sorry for off-topic, but i need help in  custom "Windows Start" sound.

my audio file- 1minute long [.wav format], & i want to listen it fully , but Windows kills the sound after 15-20 seconds

[[coz it takes 1+ minute for KIS to load(actually 30secs.) & to get link (internet)]]


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 9, 2007)

^^ Sorry, but I hv no idea about it. I never checked the startup sound length.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 9, 2007)

Ok 

no problem


----------



## poorlyduck (May 9, 2007)

@vishal 
thank you for the info, I think I just have to deal with it, I tried  windowblinds the registered version and didnt work for me, it gives me the windows classic theme when I choose the glass theme, so I had to remove it.
maybe we'll wait till someone come up with something similar and free


----------



## REY619 (May 10, 2007)

I have started using RocketDock. I have a folder on desktop, when i move(drag and drop) it to Rocket Dock, it work as long as the original folder is on the desktop. As soon as i move or delete it it stop working from the dock. So whats the point in keeping the same folder in two places? Can someone tell me how to make it work from the dock?
Thanx.


----------



## iMav (May 10, 2007)

u only are creating a shortcut in rocket dock ... so its not gonna rk once u remove the original file  .... place the original somewhr else then make the shortcut ....


----------



## REY619 (May 10, 2007)

Hmm yes!
Thanx.


----------



## poorlyduck (May 10, 2007)

here is my first attempt in making vista shut down, use vishal tutorial in how to change the shutdown skin, enjoy!

*rapidshare.com/files/30501587/my_vista_shutdown.zip


----------



## s18000rpm (May 10, 2007)

btw, about that custom "Windows Start" sound-

this is the one 

Benny_Hill_Chase_Audio
[download - size= 860 KB]

i'm using the audio from other source, but same music


watch the same @ youtube
*img.youtube.com/vi/pNUb-m9hwxA/2.jpg
Benny Hill - Show end Clip [1minute 43 seconds long]

anyone pls. help


----------



## Third Eye (May 10, 2007)

^It's working on my Windows


----------



## s18000rpm (May 10, 2007)

^for full 1 minute?


----------



## Third Eye (May 10, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^for full 1 minute?


yeah full


----------



## REY619 (May 10, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^for full 1 minute?


Maybe it doesnt play full on XP Home..

@Tech Genius are you using XP PRO?


----------



## Third Eye (May 10, 2007)

REY619 said:
			
		

> Maybe it doesnt play full on XP Home..
> 
> @Tech Genius are you using XP PRO?



Yes XP Pro with SP2


----------



## s18000rpm (May 10, 2007)

damn XP Home

btw hows the music


----------



## Third Eye (May 10, 2007)

Music is cool


----------



## REY619 (May 10, 2007)

Yes Music is Great!


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2007)

okay guys, now i set that^ music for Opera start-up, & this is my new "Windows start" audio.

*McLaren F1 Startup & Blip* 

[format= .wav, size=4MB]

sorry mr.vista, i've ended with my off-topics 


damn XP Home


----------



## poorlyduck (May 14, 2007)

Hi vishal, I have a litle problem, please if you can help me.
I followed your start menu tutorial to disable programs and change favorites path to programs and it went well, but somehow I lost the system tools options in accesssories, it only shows internet explorer inside of system tools folder (no defgramentation, system restore...and system restore)
please how can I recuperate that, thank you.

Edit: sorry I just found the solutions, create shortcuts from the path and move to system tools directory, thank you.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 14, 2007)

^^ Cool, u found the solution.


----------



## Amlan.blacklord (May 14, 2007)

hello Vishal! I greatly appreciate ur work but i hav a little prob..everythin went well. but i hav probs with the res hacker....as u directed in the forums, i edited those codes accordingly..but wen i save, nothing happens.......wen i open rec hacker again......it gets back to the earlier values...please help!!!


----------



## REY619 (May 16, 2007)

^^
After editing the file, click on compile script button. Then save the file on any other location (say desktop). Now replace the original file with the modified one, using Replacer. Reboot and you will be able to see the changes...

Hey people please take a look at THIS IMAGE
Can anyone tell me how can i make my taskbar transparent like this on XP pro??
Thanx.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 16, 2007)

u can use transperent taskbar or utilites like tweaknow power pack . its a great set of utilties which will also help u do that 

btw, which theme is that? looks cool!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 16, 2007)

@REY619

There r lots of softwares, which can enable transparency in taskbar as well as windows/startmenu, etc.  

But in the screenshot, its a WB skin which comes by default in WB 5.5


----------



## hackers (May 16, 2007)

visal i got a problem in wb5.5
whenever i used a theme my toolbar is not changing i also try the styler it looks like this:
*i12.tinypic.com/5xt2ezc.jpg

pls give me any solution or i need to change any setting


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 16, 2007)

^^ Toolbasr will not change by using a theme. U'll hv to use Styler for it.
And regarding to the above screenshot problem, just right-click on the explorer toolbar and deselect all toolbars except "Styler".

Also to hide the menubar, there is an option in Styler settings. Open its setting from system tray icon and this option will be there.


----------



## REY619 (May 16, 2007)

Yes i used Transparent Taskbar Just 353kb. works Great!


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 16, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> But in the screenshot, its a WB skin which comes by default in WB 5.5



dun use wb. too bad it ain't an msstyle! wud've downloaded it otherwise...


----------



## REY619 (May 16, 2007)

^^Yes me too got disappointed on knowing that its a WB theme...


----------



## hackers (May 16, 2007)

thx guys for help


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 16, 2007)

^^ u r welcome.


----------



## poorlyduck (May 20, 2007)

Does the sidebar uses too much of memory? because when I restart my computer it takes the longer to load, also my fan is working constantly lately even the cpu is between 0% and 30%, my memory shows that Im using 62%
TIA.


----------



## Ron (May 23, 2007)

Guys......

  How Can I add Vista icons in WinXp without using any software…….......……… permanently………

  Is it possible to add Vista Explorer instead of Xp Explorer in WInXp by default……..I know Styler does the work but I don’t want to use any software…..


----------



## krates (May 23, 2007)

First  Put The Icons Using Stardock Iconpackager Note Apply the icon then install tune up utilitie > styler > icon 
save the current icons through it now put the icons using tune up utilities now uninstal both tune up utilities and stardock icon packager 

Thanks me


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 23, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Guys......
> 
> How Can I add Vista icons in WinXp without using any software…….......……… permanently………
> 
> Is it possible to add Vista Explorer instead of Xp Explorer in WInXp by default……..I know Styler does the work but I don’t want to use any software…..


1. For changing icons permanently, u can edit the icons in system files. Almost all the icons are stored in "Shell32.dll" file. So just change icons in this file using RH.

2. No, U can't replace XP explorer with Vista one.


----------



## Amlan.blacklord (May 25, 2007)

Hi Vishal! New prob...i simply cannot open regedit.exe....y???? i installed a software to make my os geniune....so is that it????


----------



## ganesh bhat (May 25, 2007)

HI VISHAL. I would like to change the size of "common tasks in folder"(which comes at bottom in your theme). And also i want to delete some options (Publish this folder to the web, share this folder) in that common tasks. Please suggest how to do these changes. I have tried in msstyle,but did't get.THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 25, 2007)

@Amlan

Pls check following thread:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43523

@Ganesh

The file u hv to edit is "shellstyle.dll".


----------



## Ron (May 26, 2007)

thanks buddy...........


----------



## ganesh bhat (May 26, 2007)

Thanks vishal. could you please tell me which value should i change in shellstyle.


----------



## Amlan.blacklord (Jun 11, 2007)

Hii! Can u ps tell me how to change the diskchecking views wich appears during boot up?? it really leaks the secret!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ The image saying "Windows XP" in Top of scandisk screen is situated in "%windir%\System32\ntoskrnl.exe" file. So just open this file in resource hacker and replace the image.


----------



## Amlan.blacklord (Jun 13, 2007)

Thankx but actually i wanted to change the whole screen to black wich is blue.....wat shud i do???


----------



## arijit2002 (Jul 11, 2007)

I am trying to edit my sysdm.cpl file to give it a customized look. I am trying to make it look like this - *www.joejoe.org/forum/style_images/joejoe.org1166881522/img-resized.png Reduced 92%​

*www.joejoe.org/forum/uploads/monthly_07_2007/post-17111-1184138751_thumb.jpg 1240 x 604 (131.09K)
​
//


The script is compiling and everything seems to work fine in Resource Hacker but when I save the file this is what I get - *www.joejoe.org/forum/style_images/joejoe.org1166881522/img-resized.png Reduced 86%​

*www.joejoe.org/forum/uploads/monthly_07_2007/post-17111-1184138730_thumb.jpg 689 x 561 (60.49K)
​
//

How do I correct this problem? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## sre06 (Jul 12, 2007)

hi vishal please tell why your 
VistaVG Ultimate with Searchbar .the searchbar is not working make it useful yarr


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2007)

^^ unfortunately it wont


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 12, 2007)

sre06 said:
			
		

> hi vishal please tell why your
> VistaVG Ultimate with Searchbar .the searchbar is not working make it useful yarr



Get Vista


----------



## Neeraj Bhadani (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Guys this is neeraj..
ur tutorial r fabulous....gr8 going..
i wanna help from u..
when i make changes in dll files like msgina.dll or else....than those changes r not saved nd NOTE is displyed that "U cannot make changes in .dll file."
plzz help me to fix this problem..


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 27, 2007)

Neeraj Bhadani said:
			
		

> Hello Guys this is neeraj..
> ur tutorial r fabulous....gr8 going..
> i wanna help from u..
> when i make changes in dll files like msgina.dll or else....than those changes r not saved nd NOTE is displyed that "U cannot make changes in .dll file."
> plzz help me to fix this problem..



This is due to *Windows File Protection service* . Download *REPLACER* and replace the modified dll files.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30897


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 27, 2007)

^^ thnx.


----------



## Hari_04415 (Jul 27, 2007)

Gr8 work vishal 
but i hav a problem with  Shutdown/log off dialog box 
even i change msgina.dll,shell32.dll using replacer 
it got changed but next time i restrarted system it remain unchanged 
i think it got changed due 2 windowsblinds.
so please help me how 2 change Shutdown/log off dialog box using windowsblinds


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 27, 2007)

Hari_04415 said:
			
		

> Gr8 work vishal
> but i hav a problem with  Shutdown/log off dialog box
> even i change msgina.dll,shell32.dll using replacer
> it got changed but next time i restrarted system it remain unchanged
> ...



I think RESHACK and Windows Blinds dont go together?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 27, 2007)

It may also happen due to WFP service. Follow what rakesh suggested in previous posts.
And if it get changed when using WB skins, then its different problem coz WB skins contain their own shutdown/log off dialog box images.


----------



## simple12 (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks For Tut.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 9, 2007)

nice  tut  ......  dude vish ......  keep  it going  and i  really  liked ur  mobile phone themes too  they  rock .......... man catch  a  publisher  and print  out  all  ur tut ......  earn and enjoy  the name


----------



## freshprince (Aug 9, 2007)

BTW i must say this: Why ...where was I all this while...i think i am reborn again....this forum solidly rocks!!!! good tuts Mr Vi(shal gup)Ta.

you r the bomb.

i only wish you could just put all the stuff required into one .7z file for easy download.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ thnx to both of u. I'll start a site soon and u'll get all tuts, reviews, themes in one place.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 10, 2007)

that  woul  be a wonderful  one vish ..........  will be  waiting  for ur  site ......  make it fast


----------



## vish786 (Aug 10, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ thnx to both of u. I'll start a site soon and u'll get all tuts, reviews, themes in one place.



that would be really good, i always had problems while downloading ur themes from devainart site.


----------



## Ron (Aug 10, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ thnx to both of u. I'll start a site soon and u'll get all tuts, reviews, themes in one place.



Hey vish Guru....
waiting for ur PDF File......


----------



## verykoolalex (Aug 18, 2007)

VG u r my ultimate tutor so far in the net....
i've never meddled wid my comp so much before...
thanks 4 everything....
by the way., who created or developed resource hacker??


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 20, 2007)

hey  vish ....... when is site  going  to  open  i  cant  wait ........


----------



## rollcage (Aug 21, 2007)

Can you make a Auto Installer for it .. that would be awesome man. Just A thought.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 21, 2007)

@verykoolalex
thnx for compliments buddy.  
Resource hacker was developed by "Angus Johnson".

@MR.MOUSTACHE, vish786 and Ron
I hv plans to start the site but can't promise when will I start working on it. So just stay tuned and I'll announce whenever I start it.  

@rollcage
Thats a good idea but it'll require lots of time and efforts. It'll be a whole customization pack. I'll keep in my mind and if I get time then I'll surely make one.


----------



## rollcage (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for considering, 
Regards


----------



## arnold6123 (Aug 29, 2007)

hey vishal the vista Icons link is not working...can u please re-upload it somewhere else..

thanks..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 30, 2007)

^^ thnx for the heads up. Link updated.


----------



## arnold6123 (Sep 1, 2007)

the setup file is corrupted....please check..


----------



## Ron (Dec 26, 2007)

I got the following message in resorce hacker while customizing Shell32....
*img179.imageshack.us/img179/1577/62191031kc7.jpg

Does this mean Ii hv to redo the work.....


----------



## 047 (Dec 31, 2007)

@ vishal how to remove icons in start menu i.e icons before My computer, My documents, ect.
like those in pic.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 1, 2008)

^^ Its done by theme as I have done in my VistaVG theme.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2008)

what are the differences between logonui(large) and logonui(small) ?


----------



## 047 (Jan 1, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ Its done by theme as I have done in my VistaVG theme.



@vishal, i know that its done by theme but if i want to remove these icons through res. hacker how cud i get it?


----------



## PcFreakq8 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Vishal Great theme ur the best
but can u modify the bottom common tasks so it will be like vista i mean the (.bmp)s thanks


----------



## amit2005 (Jan 11, 2008)

thnx man....but the shining logothings didn't work for me...plus intial bootscreen gave poor quality


----------



## jyoti.mallick02 (Feb 18, 2008)

my icons are in thumbnails preview looks like this how to change it to vista like??

*i27.tinypic.com/b66346.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ You'll have to edit "Shell32.dll" file and change the required icon. I can't tell the exact icon no cause I'm on Vista now. Just look into the file and you'll get the icon.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 20, 2008)

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/5318/capture3uw8.png

Make it the largest icon, say 96x96 of ICONGROUP 4 of shell32.dll.
Make sure that the thumbnail size in explorer is set to the same size or larger than this in the registry


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 5, 2008)

I was notified that a few download links are broken in the tutorial, so I have fixed all the links.


----------



## anonymusneo (May 16, 2008)

Dude i changed my shell32.dll but when i try to replace it in system32 folder
winxp doesnt allows me . more over if someone has changed it already why dont just upload the modifies dll's and post link here. that way ppl wont get into much trouble 


just saying it would save a lot of hassle


----------



## amritpal2489 (May 19, 2008)

sidebar?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 19, 2008)

^^ Its already mentioned. Look at Point 6 in "Now a few more tricks:" section at last of the post.


----------



## anonymusneo (May 21, 2008)

what about my problem?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 21, 2008)

^^ Either patch your Windows with WFP Patcher or use Replacer to replace the file.


----------



## anonymusneo (May 26, 2008)

still not working


----------



## prashob666 (May 11, 2010)

Many download links are dead..
can u please reupload them? 
Thanks in advance!


----------

